

Stroopwafel.me: Redefining SaaS (Stroopwafels as a Service) - roytomeij
http://stroopwafel.me

======
qq66
Is this only for homesick Dutch expats? I'd like 3 per month in a regular
envelope.

~~~
roytomeij
Who can live on < 1 stroopwafel per week?

